# Report menu bugs here



## Chris (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a bit of work to clean the actual buttons up, but if anything isn't working, post up.

Note that I've merged quick links and features into one dropdown, and by popular complaints from stitch, er, demand, the infamous User CP menu is now right below your private message count.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 20, 2008)

Wait, you do actually read what I say to you on MSN? I always thought you just sort of kept talking until you ran out of things to say! 



Good work man. Your work agains howcases just why this is one of the best forums on the interwebs fullstop, not just in the guitar community.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 22, 2008)

Not a "menu bug" but i've noticed that "new posts" that are not "new" are showing up in the "new posts" section.

Like in this thread :

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitar-month/46267-gotm-february-2008-voting.html

Darren's last post (last one in the thread) was at 4:01am and it's been showing 3 times in the "new posts" section today. )Now, someone just posted after him, but it kept coming in the "new posts" without new posts beeing actually posted in the thread... If that makes any sense.)

Thought i'd tell you.


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2008)

When someone votes on a poll, that thread is considered "new".


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 22, 2008)

New Messages can't be clicked.


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2008)

Click Inbox. Messages being clickable as well just made way too many links in one spot.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 22, 2008)

Chris said:


> When someone votes on a poll, that thread is considered "new".



Aaaahhh. Got it. Another solved mystery.


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm kind of on the fence about it. I might do away with it if I can't get it to work only in certain forums - really all I want is the GOTM voting to show up on new posts for the week we do it, but I'm not sure I can figure out how.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 23, 2008)

Gotcha, thanks.


----------

